# Is there a difference between a low lying posterior placenta and placenta previa?



## Noodles

I need your advice girls, hopefully you will know what i'm going on about.

I was told at my 20 week scan that I have a low lying posterior placenta. I'm being scanned again at 36 weeks and I'm seeing the consultant a week on Friday to discuss it. When I google 'low lying posterior placenta' (I know I shouldn't do it) they cross use the term with placenta previa which looks like it can be quite serious.

It says that I should avoid heavy lifting, vacuuming, sex and running. A lot of them say that bed rest is necessary. I feel fine and haven't had any major bleeding. Surely if I was supposed to avoid any of these things the hospital would have mentioned it?

I'm just concerned as I had a large postpartum hemorrhage when I had a 'normal delivery' with my son (I lost 2.5 litres/4.3 pints) and I've been told that if you have had it once then it increases your chances of it happening again.

Any ideas?


----------



## BabyJayne

I think the two terms are interchangeable. It just means that the placenta was covering the cervix, but this usually moves as the baby grows and the uterus stretches. My friend has it, and she is also due a scan at 36 weeks to see if it has moved. If not she will have to have a section. She has not been told to avoid any of those activities. x


----------



## Noodles

Thanks hun!


----------



## Bucket

I had this at 20 weeks too. The two terms are interchangeable, but usually "low lying placenta" is used to indicate that it is closer than they would like, but not covering the cervix. Basically, placenta previa just means that the placenta is close to the cervix or partly covering it; major placenta previa is when it is completely covering the cervix.

If they wanted you to stop doing any usual activities, they would have told you, don't worry. I continued swimming, doing yoga and having sex right up to delivery day with no complications.

The bottom line is that 90% of placentas will have moved right out of the way by the time they scan you again, since the bottom part of your uterus still has a lot of growing to do and the placenta will be carried upwards when that happens. It is very, very, very common to be diagnosed with this at 20 weeks and then be fine by term, like I was, so try not to worry. And for god's sake stay away from Google! ;) xxxx


----------



## newmommy23

yeah total tmi but I had a placenta previa and definitely had tons of :sex: right up until she was born. I was a little overly active and occasionally had some spotting after yoga or walking a lot, but nothing serious. If they want you to not do things they'll tell you! No worries. <3


----------



## chubbin

Yes I had a low lying placenta, which remained at approx 2mm until week 38!! In my case I had got my head round having a c-sec, and actually preferred the idea. My placenta then moved to 3.1mm, and they decided to abandon the c-sec idea (although ended up having one after failing to progress).
Anyway, I digress. Yes, I used to think - 'why hasnt anyone told me to stop hoovering etc'. So I carried on as normal and never had any bleeding or other problems. And I agree, I think the two terms are interchangeable.
Best wishes with everything - as you have no doubt heard/read, it's pretty common :) Good luck with everything. Pm me if you want any further info, I became quite the expert on low lying placentas during my pregnancy xx


----------



## Rhiannon

i was going to write about my mums experience with placenta previa then decided i best not petrify you. she had an emergency cs.

i think as long as they know whats going on though things should be ok :)

xxx


----------



## Nimyra

I think the docs use the term low lying placenta when it isn't as serious. A complete placenta previa can be dangerous, but most of the time the placenta is just low, not covering the cervix. Mine was low but moved in time and I had a normal vaginal delivery.


----------



## midori1999

I had a low lying anterior placenta in a previous pregnancy. 

As Bucket has said, low lying means it is low down and near the cervix, but not covering it. It's not usually anything to worry about and in most cases moves up well before the birth.


----------



## chuck

low lying does not mean placenta is covering the cervix - but many sites use the same terms.

if your drs were worried they would have said so.

last time i had anterior low lying, it had moved loads by 36 weeks.

dont worry they can move loads in the last few weeks.


----------



## NandO1

i have a low lying anterior placenta and part of it is covering the cervix, they are rescanning me at 32 weeks to see if it has moved and told me not to worry but of course i googled it and now like you noodles i dont know whether i should be lifting, walking, running or blowing my nose, i thought worrying was over once i left the 1st tri!!!!


----------



## simplyme

wow all of you women have specifically asked and answered everything about low lying placenta that i needed to hear I am guilty of google i did so when i found out i have a low lying placenta and i was terrified after reading what they had to say about the subject. Thank You ladies so very much for all the reassuring and positivity you responded to eachother with ya'll are great i feel so much better!


----------



## SyllyPoohBear

No they are not interchangeable they are different terms. This image will help. And and such an early part of pregnancy it is likely it will move up still. My sister had the same thing was still low and everything went normal in her natural delivery at home. (she 
had placenta previa until 32 weeks.)
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a281/syllypoohbear/Placenta_Previa2.jpg

As you can see low lying isn't covering the cervix which means natural deliver is possible.


----------

